# How often should I change out fly line?



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ve had freshwater fly lines last 5 years or more. Cheap ones. I just started fly fishing salt water but I’d say if you keep it clean and stretch it out every so often it should last 2-3 years.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't change out fly lines that are working properly at all and age isn't a consideration at all (I'm a working guide so the lines do need replacing - more about that in a moment)... That said, there's a difference in how you use (and maintain) lines between fresh and saltwater... Here's the drill I follow for all of my lines (and all are salty..). After a day (or days, sometimes I may go seven or more days without a day off...) using a rod in the salt, I strip all of the fly off of the reel (not the backing...) then rinse off rod, reel, and line - making sure to work freshwater in around each guide and at every part of the reel... Then, if the line is in good condition it's wound back on the reel while still wet, the drag is is backed off to zero and the rig is stood up in the corner with all my other fly rods, with reel cover on the rod - not the reel, until everything is thoroughly dry... Note... no detergent ever on my fly lines unless they're noticeably dirty. I don't want anything to remove line dressing or to degrade the plastic coating that is part of every fly line... 

Here's the trick... as I wind the line back on the reel I'm pinching it tightly to feel it's condition... looking for any nicks or breaks in the line coating, stiffness, or areas with no line dressing.... Finding any of that means a thorough scrubbing, while the line is wet, with a cleaning pad (the one from Scientific Anglers) then line dressing applied up and down the line (also from SA..). Lastly every bit of that dressing is removed with a clean cloth to bring the line back to as nearly new condition as possible before winding it all back on the spool... Just before any of that, though, any bad nicks or breaks in a fly line's coating means a new line, period. That's how I know when to change out a fly line - it's actual condition is everything. We'll damage a floating line in the 'glades in less than a year at times. Other lines might give a year or two's service before needing to be replaced. I keep spare new lines on hand for every size (7 through 12) rod since I'm using the gear a lot harder than any recreational angler... but if you're planning a trip somewhere - a spare fly line or two isn't a bad idea at all... 

By the way I know many anglers think that it's a good idea to actually wash a reel and line with some kind of detergent... I never do that since the detergent might reduce the life of a fly line - and it will certainly remove lubricants from that reel... Keep your reel properly lubed (and use any lube only sparingly) and simply rinse it off in freshwater at the end of each day (or days) on the water for long life.... 

Hope this helps -- "Be a hero... Take a kid fishing"


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Similar to the above, my lines get cut up long before they get worn out. My cleaning process is similar.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Mine got cut up trout fishing in the ice in North Carolina a couple of years ago. I never use detergents on my gear either. Maybe some corrosion block here and there


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Quality line will last "forever" at that rate, in freshwater. Keep it clean, and store reels inside.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I fish a lot since I live right on the water. My lines tend to get beat up over the course of a year which would be about 100 times a year between fishing behind the house and going out on the boat. Even with rinsing and wiping down with a microfiber cloth every time and fairly regular cleaning with warm soapy water, I end up changing out my lines about once a year on my 6 and 8 weight rods. My freshwater trout stuff only gets used a couple times a year (3, 4, 6wt’s) so they are 3+ years old by now.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Jay... quit using the soap and your lines will last longer... That S.A. cleaning pad that I use cleans by abrasion and just fresh water - then dry the line off and add a bit of line dressing - then polish it off for best performance and longest life...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I just clean and dress them with the aforementioned SA pad and cleaner when they stop shooting and floating well. Actually my casting is so bad, they don't shoot well when new but that's another story.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I like to change them out yearly, but I love the feel of a brand new line.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

https://www.cortlandline.com/collections/shop-fly-fishing/products/fly-line-cleaner-lubricant-pads










If it ain't broke...


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> Jay... quit using the soap and your lines will last longer... That S.A. cleaning pad that I use cleans by abrasion and just fresh water - then dry the line off and add a bit of line dressing - then polish it off for best performance and longest life...


So Capt, you're telling me I can do less and get more life out of my fly lines and save me a couple hundred bucks extra a year? Did we just become best friends? Lol, thanks. I used to use Glide, so I guess I get another bottle or something similar.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I’ve been using the Scientific Anglers cleaning pads in conjunction with their line dressing for years and years so that’s a good starting point... There may be better products around but I’ve never found the need to go looking. The line dressing will last for years and years... You’ll need a new pad every few years...

Just remember to polish off every bit of that line dressing after you apply it - any residue is a dirt magnet.

I keep both the pad and the dressing in an old white cotton sock - and use it as my applicator and my polishing cloth...

“Be a hero... take a kid fishing”.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My fly line gets dirty fishing in fresh water so does my rod. Scum on the water or yellow polin gets all over it. The other day i accedently left me rod outside in the grass, it rained that night, boom, all was clean. 
Well i keep all my fly rods and reels in a cool dry place. Dress the line when needed.
When i fish in salt i wash with clean water after every trip


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> I’ve been using the Scientific Anglers cleaning pads in conjunction with their line dressing for years and years so that’s a good starting point... There may be better products around but I’ve never found the need to go looking. The line dressing will last for years and years... You’ll need a new pad every few years...
> 
> Just remember to polish off every bit of that line dressing after you apply it - any residue is a dirt magnet.
> 
> ...


Bob, you can use a soft used blue brillo pad and add some of your dressing on the SA lines. It basically does the same thing where it pulls some of the impregnated ST or AST(+) dressing out of the line and onto the surface of the line.


----------



## fishnogeek (Feb 6, 2019)

jay.bush1434 said:


> So Capt, you're telling me I can do less and get more life out of my fly lines and save me a couple hundred bucks extra a year? Did we just become best friends? Lol, thanks. I used to use Glide, so I guess I get another bottle or something similar.


But see, a clever guy like you probably knows a guy who might have a few extra lines laying around the house....


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

fishnogeek said:


> But see, a clever guy like you probably knows a guy who might have a few extra lines laying around the house....


Shhh, don't let my secret out...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

In season (our big time is March through June in the 'glades ) I keep two extra new lines for every size rod that we fish (7wt to 12wts) - and sometimes that's not enough. I'm not a guy that goes to fly shops for his gear. I do my best to always go direct to the manufacturer if possible... or at least to a wholesaler if that's not possible... What I always am dealing with is the lag time between the need and when I can get the goods in hand so I tend to stock up. When I was tying flies commercially I always bought my hooks by the thousand per size as well...

I know that weekenders have to use shops and it's great to support them but I go through a lot of gear each year... and when I'm booked up I can never get to a shop without a day off to be able to get there...


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

When there's a break in the coating of the line which is severe enough to cut my finger when I'm stripping, I replace the line.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Stephen Neslage said:


> How often should I change out my fly line? Is it based on age or usage? Does it differ by salt vs freshwater? Here are the three I'm debating on...
> 
> 2016 Orvis Hydros 4wt - frequent use (freshwater only)
> 2015 Rio Sink Tip 7wt - medium use (freshwater only)
> 2013 Sci Angler 12wt - minimal use (salt)


I would say go ahead and change out all those lines, due to age vs usage. Considering all things, those lines are about the end of their good usefulness as a good "fishing" fly line. Yes use, along with wear and tear will cause the outside coating of the fly line to scuff, nick, gouge and the coating to crack and break, while the core will still hold (where most of your strength in a line comes from (the core that is). So those lines you have there can be used as lawn casting practice lines for a few more years, if cleaned and dressed and stored on an old reel or back on a spool (or the spool of the replacement line). I also have some of these "*YoYo Cuban hand fishing reel / spools*" where I'll store lines on these for extended periods where they are not in use. They are cheap at around $3-6 each and come in sizes of 6-9" and can buy them anywhere where tackle is sold (on Amazon or on ebay).








The ones shown with the link above a 7" and what I usually have on-hand. What I like about them they are easy to use to change lines out and also store them because with the large arbor, it reduces the memory in your line when they are stored. I keep about a 1ft dbl loop with a bimini in all my backing to fly line connections, which makes it easy to pass the yoyo spool or fly reel through when changing out lines. So I basically keep the lines on the reels that I mostly fish and then store lines that are not in use on the yoyo spools. I do however keep new lines in their spools and boxes they come packaged in and will also use them if I need to take an extra line when going on some long extended trip. Otherwise, for just a local outing, if I break a line on rare occasions, I'll just grab and use the 2nd rod I bring with me (i.e. 8 & 7wt.). For targeting big fish, I'll pack a backup line for sure.

Back to the subject....

So the outside coating of fly line is a plastic type of polymer and the properties that makes it soft and supple will gas off and dry off over time. Even brand new lines sitting on the shelf for years will cause the coating to break down. I know of a shop that has a lot of old outdated fly lines (older than the ones you have there) that was discounted and closed out many many years ago that he got a deal on and he still has them for sale. So they may still look good in the box when you buy it and bring it home, but will turn into junk in short order.

So age does also play a role in how long a fly line will last. Honestly, if kept indoors when not in use, checked and cleaned, kept coated with some sort of fly line dressing for extended periods of non-use and the line basically cared for, a good fly line can last 3-5 years and still be very serviceable, depending on how much it is used and abused and how it was maintained.

Cleaning lines

Yes I do clean my lines periodically if it's either an older line I lawn cast with, or a line where I'm beach fishing, using in situations where I'm shore fishing or wading where there is sand, dirt mud or pond scum. Or fly casting lines over a period of time on the lawn. Capt Bob LeMay is right where you can just use a pad with running water on Scientific Angler lines. The comment I made above in the previous reply is true about SA lines (taked to one of SA R&D guys about it) where you can use a soft blue Brillo pad to bring out more of the impregnated AST type coating lube to the surface while running the pad over it. And SA has some of it's AST in the dressing you can buy from them to replenish the outer AST dressing. SA also makes other lines, Like Wulff lines for Royal Wulff, Orvis Lines and a few others like Jim Teeny lines. But they don't make others like Cortland, Rio, Airflo and others.

So with that, if I'm checking my lines after a good rinse off (after every trip) and find that there is a build up of dirt and grit on the lines that is not coming off with a pull through a warm water wet dish rag, I will make a bath in a sink or tub of some warm water with a couple of drops of some Dawn dish soap, or hand or body soap (or some Meguire's or Turtle Wax car wash), just to break up the tension of the water and then unspool the line in the warm bath and let it soak for a few minutes. Then with a regular dish rag, I'll pull the line from one sink or tub to the other a few times back and forth. Then rinse really good and dress the line as it is going back on the reel. One note.... When the line if off the spool. I'll rinse and wipe the inside of the spool off good and then spray some food grade silicone spray on the inside of the spool. In fact, I'll spray and wipe down the entire reel with the stuff. It repels water and dries to a dry finish. So I probably do this process once or twice a year and do it if the line is really griming and gritty with gunk. Sorry Capt LeMay, if I were going through lines like you do and using them in a clean boat only, and only using SA lines, then I'd do what you do. 

Line dressing....

I've used about everything made for fly line dressing over the years (except for a guy in the UK who has some stuff made that I haven't tried yet (Sunline). But other than that, the line MFG's all have their line dressings with their super secret formula built into their line dressing and they all work good to just "ok." I've even experimented with lots of different things out there and have been shown all kinds of different line dressings. I mean, I'm that old dog willing to learn a new trick. Well, one day, an old dog named Flip showed me his new trick at a fly show and now it's my new trick I've been using over the last 5yrs. It's really been the best thing for line dressing I've ever used and is just too easy to use. It's 100% Food Grade Silicon Spray









On line at Amazon or ebay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CRC-03040-...~HRd04FN:sc:ShippingMethodExpress!34221!US!-1

or in stores like Ace Hardware
https://www.acehardware.com/departm...ine/fluids-and-lubrication/lubricants/8007825

So when it's still in the bucket, I spray it on the line and then reel it back on the reel. The, give a few shots on it while it's on the reel. At that point, you should have enough of it on the line to last the entire day. If nothing else, I'll stretch the line on the deck or my stripping basket or bucket, then reel it back on and then douse the line really good and it doesn't matter if it get's all over your reel because it is the best thing to protect your reel from the elements. The stuff sheds water, saltwater, dirt and grime on both your fly line and reel and is not harmful to you. Also, I promise you that if you not only stretch your fly line each time before you fish it and dress it with good line dressing or something like this food grade silicone spray, you'll gain between 10-20 feet of distance on your cast. 

So for me, with proper care with regular recreational use (unlike guides who are using the line almost daily) you can easily make a line last 3-5yrs and still feel good. I've even had lines last well beyond that (6-8yrs with lines that have low usage). But beyond 5-6yrs, they are ready to be rolled up and tied up and tossed into the recycle bin. 

Ted Haas


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

backbone said:


> I like to change them out yearly, but I love the feel of a brand new line.


I'll take the ones you want to toss.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> I’ve been using the Scientific Anglers cleaning pads in conjunction with their line dressing for years and years so that’s a good starting point... There may be better products around but I’ve never found the need to go looking. The line dressing will last for years and years... You’ll need a new pad every few years...
> 
> Just remember to polish off every bit of that line dressing after you apply it - any residue is a dirt magnet.
> 
> ...


Never knew you were supposed to polish the stuff off. Did that yesterday and was casting like a hero today. Fed 3 poon. Was a good day. Thanks for tip Captain. 

I fish pretty much every day and I know I don't get a year out of fly lines. Maybe if I took better care of them they would last longer. My goal now is to rinse more, clean and dress more and POLISH!


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

I said every year but Im tougher on gear than most. If you clean them and store them properly you can get more life though.


----------

